# Geko Reptile Electronic UVB Starter Unit UV Controller?



## jdakin95 (Mar 4, 2009)

What do people make of these are they any good there £14 delivered, here is a link.

Geko Reptile Electronic UVB Starter Unit UV Controller on eBay (end time 17-Feb-10 13:08:09 GMT)


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

im not a fan of the end caps tbh they lok like they could easily come off tbh id rather go for an arcadia which i know and trust and they have a warranty


----------



## jdakin95 (Mar 4, 2009)

I was wondering would a normal fluorescent tube fitting work with a UVB tube these are like £8 and look to me like they would work


----------



## Bakerton (Dec 26, 2009)

jdakin95 said:


> What do people make of these are they any good there £14 delivered, here is a link.
> 
> Geko Reptile Electronic UVB Starter Unit UV Controller on eBay (end time 17-Feb-10 13:08:09 GMT)



i've got a couple of these and they caps are pretty tight. Also the controller unit is much smaller and wall mountable. I cant fault them to be honest.


----------



## SeanEK4 (Dec 1, 2009)

im using these, along with alot of other Geko reptile equipment.

seems very good for the price. mine has ran faultless for 4 months


----------

